
10 Awesome Things Built on the Facebook API - dawie
http://mashable.com/2007/05/02/10-awesome-things-built-on-the-facebook-api/
======
dawie
These items are vary interesting and creative. No wonder Facebook does so
well.

~~~
usablecontent
And Adam is a gifted writer, or lets say he has a neck of picking the top N
things built on top of an API. Also check
<http://mashable.com/2007/04/29/7-awesome-things-built-on-the-digg-api/>

~~~
npk
Yes, I 'm not sure if any of these 10 mashes satisfies my criteria for
awesome.

